# معانى الصوم



## بيترالخواجة (13 ديسمبر 2006)

كيف نصوم؟ 
الصوم 
الانضباط 
اليقظة 
محاربة الشيطان 
الصوامون الكبار 
تاريخ الصوم 
خلاصة 
مناقشة 


ما هي المعاني الهامة للصوم؟ 

لماذا نصوم؟ هدف الصوم وفائدته 



كيف نصوم؟ 

كل انسان يطرح على نفسه هذه الاسئلة: والأهم هو أن يصوم ويختبر معنى الصوم وحينئذ يفهم ويكتشف فائدته، إن لم يصم لن يكتشف حقيقة الصوم ولو قرأ وسمع الكثير عن هذا الموضوع. المطلوب أن يدرس ويطبق ويختبر. 



تعطى هذه الملاحظات على رجاء أن تختبروا الصوم وتكتشفوا معانيه وفائدته. سأحاول أن أعطي حديثا شبه شامل ومطول وجامع حول كل المعاني المهمة. ويتطلب ذلك منكم صبرا وانتباها ولو كانت فيه مراجع كتابية وآبائية تكون مراجع لنتأمل فيها فيما بعد. 



الصوم 

كلمة صوم في اللغة اليونانية هي كلمة عادية وغير معبرة كثيرا، والكلمة الأعمق هي ( يوناني ) وهي معبرة جدا عن معنى مهم للصوم، وتترجم عادة بكلمة إمساك، وهي تعني أن يمسك الإنسان نفسه وهو صائم. 

ترجمة أخرى للكلمة هي إنضباط، وهي عملية ضبط النفس وهي عملية عفة أو تعفف وفيها يحرم الانسان نفسه عن بعض الامور غير الموافقة.وأولها الأطعمة والشرور. 



في القاموس، كلمة إمساك باليونانية تعني أن يكون الواحد سيدا على أهوائه وعلى رغباته. إذا يبدو الصوم في أول معانيه أنه وصية إمساك، وصية إنضباط. لماذا؟ أي لماذا هذه الدعوة الى الإمساك وضبط الجسد والنفس؟. 



الوصية الأولى في الكتاب المقدس هي وصية صوم. وردت في التكوين. ويقول فيه الله لآدم. لا تأكل. وهي وصية قطع ونهي على نسق الوصايا لا تقتل، لا تزن. ويقول القديس باسيليوس الكبير ( في ميمره الشهير عن الصوم). كانت الوصية الأولى في الكتاب المقدس وصية صوم. ففي (تك 2:17) تقول الآية: أما من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر لا تأكل فإنك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت. وفي (تك 3: 4-5) قالت الحية لحواء: لن تموتا، لكن الله عالم أنكما في يوم تأكلان منها تنفتح أعينكما وتصيران كآلهة عارفي الخير والشر. إذا ما تساءلنا : لماذا هذه الوصية؟ 

لنحاول أن نربط هذه العملية – عملية الإمساك – بآدم وحواء. 



طرد آدم وحواء لأنهما أكلا من الشجرة فصارا مريضين جسديا ونفسيا ولأن المرض كان بسبب الأكل. يأتي الصوم كدواء لما نجم عن الطرد، والسقوط فيه حملنا ضعفا ومرضا جسديا وروحيا. 



إذاً الصوم دواء لهذا المرض الموروث، دواء لمرضنا. 



طرد آدم من الفردوس بسبب الأكل فلنعد إليه (إلى الفردوس) عن طريق الصوم. 

يقول الرسول بولس في (1كو 32:15): إنني أموت كل يوم. 



ويقول الرب يسوع قبل الآمه عندما كان مع تلاميذه: مر (38:14): أما الجسد فضعيف واما الروح فنشيط (مت 41:26) ويقول بولس الرسول أيضا في (2كو 10:12)"حينما أنا ضعيف فحينئذ أنا قوي وهنا يعني بأني أتقوى بإذلال النفس 

وإضعافها. 

الانضباط 

لنعد الى فكرة الانضباط. يقول بولس الرسول في (1كو 25:9) كل مجاهد في سبيل ملكوت السموات يضبط نفسه في كل شيء. 



السؤال المطروح دائما هنا: لماذا المطلوب هو انضباط لنصعد الى السماء؟ رغم ان الله جاء وخلصنا. فلماذا وصية المنع هذه؟ ودائما الشعب يقول لماذا وصية المنع؟ وهل الكل نجس؟ وبما ان الأكل والأطعمة لا تنجس الإسان فلماذا ننقطع عنها؟. 



الجواب: إذلال النفس والجسد يؤدي الى التواضع وهو شرط لدخول الملكوت. كما أن الصوم عو عملية إمساك، وهي عملية سلبية ولكن يبدو ان لا بد منها. وكيف نصل بهذه العملية الى الحالة الفردوسية؟ وهل الموضوع هو عملية سلبية فقط؟ ام هناك بعد ايجابي. في الانسان مرض، وعلينا أن نطهر نفسنا وننقيها. لذلك يُعد الصوم فترة تنقية وتوبة ومدرسة للتوبة. 



وضعت الكنيسة هذه الأسابيع السبعة كفترة تنظيف. غسل التجديد. كل اسبوع تغسل جسمك وتنظفه أفلا تحتاج نفسك لفترة تنظيف وبذلك وضعت الكنيسة طرائق عمليه من اجل هذه الغاية: كالصوم والصلوات الطويلة والامتناع عن النشاطات الصاخبة. 

تذكروا ان الصوم هو الخطوة الاولى ولا بد منه وفيها ينضبط الانسان في جسده ونفسه. فللصوم وجهان. وجه جسدي ووجه روحي هو صوم عن الأطعمة الثقيلة وصوم عن كل انواع الشرور. نرى ذلك بوضوح في (اش 58: 5-8)"أنا ما اخترت هذا الصوم ولا آثرت يوما، يذلل الانسان فيه نفسه، ولو انك احنيت كالطوق عنقك وبسطت المسح والرماد تحتك فلا تدعو على هذه الجهة صوما عند الرب مقبولا. فصوما مثل هذا ما اخترته انا يقول الرب. لكن فك كل رباط الظلم وحل عقود المعاملات الإقتسارية. اصرف المهشمين بصفح وخرق كل صك ظالم. وفتّ للجائع خبزك وادخل مساكين لا سقف لهم الى بيتك اذا رأيت عاريا فأكسه ولا تعرض عن مؤاساة آل ذريتك (LXX الترجمة السبعينية). وهذا المقطع يُقرأ في الكنيسة يوم الأربعاء قبل الشعانين في الساعة السادسة. 



في تقليد الكنيسة هذه الفترة هي فترة للتفكير بالمحتاجين والمظلومين فالصوم يرافقة الإحسان. 



اليقظة 

فائدة اخرى للصوم مهمة. 



من فوائد الصوم الانضباط. إن هذا الإمساك الذي يمارسه الانسان المؤمن يؤدي ليس فقط الى تطهير أو تنقية للجسد والروح بل يؤدي الى أكثر من ذلك. إلى الصحو واليقظة بأن يصبح الإنسان في حالة يقظة وحالة انتباه. 



يقول القديس يوحنا السلمي في كتابه السلم الى السماء" الصوم هو اخصاء لرغبات الجسد. ابتعاد عن الأفكار الشريرة. تحرر من التخيلات المذنبة، طهارة الصلاة. نور للنفس، يقظة العقل. ما هو المطلوت يقظة العقل ام يقظة القلب؟ بل يقظة العقل والقلب معا. فالقلب هو مركز الانسان. 



إذا علينا ان نختبر لنلمس بأن الإمساك والإنضباط سوف يعطيانا حالة يقظة. 

ربما تكون هذه إحدى النواحي الإيجابية لجهاد الصوم. والنواحي الإيجابية الأخرى هي في اكتساب كل الفضائل بشكل عام. وبتخصيص يقول القديس باسيليوس الكبير: الصوم هو كالطير ذو جناحين لا يستطيع أن يطير ويحلق بدون جناحيه: الصلاة والاحسان؟ 

محاربة الشيطان 

فكرة اخرى عن الصوم غير الفضائل واليقظة والمذكورة في الكتاب المقدس وعند الآباء: 



صام السيد اربعين يوما وحارب بعدها الشيطان وجابهه. فالصوم هو سلاح فعال لمحاربة التجارب والأرواح الشريرة والشيطان. لذلك فالآباء الروحيون يصومون قبل مواجهتهم الحالات الصعبة والشريرة. 



يقول مثلا القديس إفاغريوس في هذا الموضوع: الصوم يهدئ النفس، ينقي الفكر، يبعد الشياطين ويطردهم بعيدا ويجعل الله قريبا. 



ويقول القديس باسيليوس: الصوم يقرّب الإنسان الى الله. 



ويقول القديس اثناسيوس الكبير: كل من يتعذب من جراء تجربة شريرة، ان استخدم دواء الصوم يطرد الروح الشرير للحال، لأن هذا الأخير يخشى الصوم كثيرا. 



أما القديس سمعان اللاهوتي الحديث ( القرن العاشر) فيقول: 

"الصوم مثل الشمس يزيل شيئا فشيئا الضباب. وهكذا تضمحل غشاوة النفس". 



الصوامون الكبار 

كان هذا عن معاني الصوم ولنعط امثلة عن الصوامين الكبار: 

موسى الذي صام أربعين يوما على الجبل قبل ان يتسلم الوصايا وقبل أن يعاين الله (خروج 24 :18 – 34: 28). 



"إن آدم لما تناول من الأكل كمخالف طرد من الفردوس اما موسى لما نقى حدقتي نفسه بالصيام صار معاينا لله" (اينوس احد مرفع الجبن). 



ولهذا فالهدف هو معاينة الله، وما الهدف الإنضباط ولا التطهير بل الهدف هو التنقية فمعاينة الله.فالإنسان يصوم لأنه مشتاق الى الله. 



الانسان المبتدئ يصوم مطيعا إذ يوصونه بذلك، ولكن عندما يمارس ويعي، يصوم ليس كتنفيذ للوصايا بل لتذوق اللذه واختبارها واكتشافها. 



بالصوم نميت أجسادنا، يقول الآباء، من يصوم لحد كبير يختبر ويتذوق الموت لحد ما. 



فالقديس سمعان العمودي بصومه القاس ذاق الموت وبه ذاق القيامة فقد ذاق موت المسيح وقيامته بالصوم. راجع قصة حياته كيف كان يقضي الصوم الأربعيني كله بدون اكل او شرب. 



لسنا جماعة تبتغي إماته الأجساد وتعذيبها بل غايتنا هي تذوق الفرح وتذوق الفرح بالمسيح. وهذا محور كل جهادنا الروحي. 



إذا محبتنا هي الدافع والمحرك ( la motivation- To ) لكل السعي والجهاد وهي التي تدفعنا لمحبة القريب. 



لا يمكن ان ينفصل الصوم عن ذكر الرب المحرك الأساسي له كما المحرك حجتنا نحن المؤمنين أن بدون الرب لن نصل للكمال والفرح. غير المؤمن يجيب أن بدون الرب نصل للكمال ونحن نرى أن بدونه لن نصل. 



وهناك أمثلة اخرى في الكتاب ومنها عن ايليا (4 مل 19: 8-15) الذي صام على جبل سيناء قبل أن يرى الله وأقام ابن الأرملة بعد صوم متغلبا على الموت نفسه (3 مل 17: 20-23) 



ومثل الفتية الثلاثة الذين بعد أكلهم البقول بدت وجوههم أبهى من كل الذين في بابل (دا 1: 12-16). 



تاريخ الصوم 

وأخيراً نذهب في نظرة تاريخية وقانونية لتطور الصوم: 

يبدو أن الصوم ابتدأ في القديم، في القرون الأولى: إنقطاع كامل في نهاري الجمعة والسبت العظيم استنادا لما جاء في (مت 15:9): فهل يستطيع بنو العرس ان ينوحوا ما دام العريس معهم ولكن ستأتي أيام حين يُرفع العريس عنهم حينئذ يصومون. هذه نبوءة عن :صوم التلاميذ اي عن عذاباتهم، جهاداتهم خلال الآم المسيح وموته وأيضا خلال حياتهم اللاحقة كلها. إذا هنا كلمة صوم مرادفة لكلمة جهاد حسب زيغافنوس. 



في القرن الثالث: يوجد مخطوطة اسمها ذيذاخي (Didascalie) امتد فيها الصوم لكل الاسبوع العظيم وفيه انقطاع عن اللحم والبياض حتى الغروب. 

وفي القرن الرابع" الشهادة الواضحة انه في اورشليم كانوا يصومون اربعين يوما وهي واردة في ما كتبته امرأة في رحلتها أثريا (Etherie) وما كتبه القديس كيرلس الاورشليمي. 



وهناك مخطوطة قديمة ومنحولة لقوانين الرسل ابو كريفا (400) سنة قوانين الرسل (Constitutions apostioliques). تتكلم عن صوم الأربعين يوما من الصباح حتى التاسعة ( يوناني) وعند الفطور انقطاع عن اللحم والبياض اي اكل النواشف ( يوناني) وتضيف هذه المخطوطة "أن كانت صحتكم تسمح لكم". 

ليس في الكنيسة قوانين واضحة ومحددة وثابتة للصوم، وأصبح الصوم تقليدا الذي بات فيما بعد كقانون، التقليد بمثابة قانون. 



وبالضبط هذا هو التقليد الذي عرفه القديس باسيليوس الكبير والقديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم والمغبوط اوغسطينوس، وهذه هي إرشادات وليست بأوامر قاطعة. 

ملاحظة: 

لا تجبروا شعب الرعية على الصوم بل يجب أن تقنعوه. 



وهناك مجمع ترلو 692. وقد اصدر قانونا عن الصوم رقمة 56 يتكلم عن الإمتناع عن اللحم والبياض ويقول هذا القانون: هذا الصيام إلزامي لكل الجماعة. 



في القرن الثامن والتاسع: أصبح الصوم الأربعيني المقدس في الكنيسة اليونانية صوما رسميا ولا تتميز فيه الأديار عن الرعايا والشعب. 



ولا بد من التمييز بين الحرف والروح فالكنيسة تعطي إرشادات لا أوامر ويجب العودة الى الضمير والإرشاد الروحي. 



خلاصة 

الإنسان ضعيف بدون المسيح العريس، حزين بدونه يشعر بحاجة الى عوون، يلتجئ الى الإمساك حتى ينضبط ولا يقوى عليه الشرير في غياب العريس اي غياب النعمة وهذا ما يسميه الآباء الفساد (يوناني) حالة الانسان الطبيعية بدون الله شبه خطيئة التي ورثناها. صومه، شهادته البيضاء هذه، كذلل جهاداته، عذاباته، إضطهاداته، تجنده، إمساكه. كل ذلك لكي يصون نفسه من الهجمات الشريرة، ليحفظ نفسه صحيحا سالما ولكن أيضا ليفوز بالسباق بالقيامة بالمسيح ليتمتع بالحياة الأبدية، الذي يجاهد ويصوم هنا يرتاح هناك في الآخرة. 



في آخر المطاف التوبة، الصوم، الصلاة، السهر، كل جهاد، إمساك حرمان من أجل المسيح هو افتقار الى الله، توق الى المعشوق، إلى لقاء أوفر الى التمتع الأقصى، الى السعادة الحقيقية الأبدية، الاكتفاء بالمسيح وحده. لذا الصوم من أجل المسيح سر، سر التواضع امام الله، سر محبة الله، الله خلقنا في المسيح بمحبته ونحن نبادله المحبة بإفتقارنا اليه هكذا نشارك بعملية الخلق. خُلقنا صوامين حتى نبقى عشاقا إلى الأبد أما من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر لا تاكل (تك 17:2). 



مناقشة 

من الجيد ان تعمل الكنيسة في الصوم صندوقا مشتركا للمحتاجين في الكنيسة الأرامل المرضى، المساجين..... 



نلاحط بان سيدات البيوت تتفنن بطبخ وتحضير لأكلات الصيامية، التي باتت تكلف جهدا ومادة كثيرين. 



هذا مظهر من مظاهر التمسك بالقشور دون الجوهر. وينتج هذا عادة من الجهل وعلينا ان نوعي ونعلم. وصلوات الصوم تساعد على الوعي اكثر. 



سألني احدهم بانه لا يحب اللحم ولا ياكله ابدا، فكيف يصوم؟ 

يمكنه ان يقتصر صومه على تخفيف الكمية وتخفيف تشكيل نوعيات أكله. 



كيف يصومون في الجبل المقدس؟ 

عند الرهبان، الصوم يتضمن الانقطاع عن الزيت والخمر وعادة يصومون في الجبل المقدس ايام الاثنين والاربعاء والجمعة. 

لماذا إخترنا الزيت عن المنتجات الحيوانية بالذات؟ وليس غيرها؟ 

هو تقليد ناتج عن ان الانسان القديم لم ياكل اللحم والمنتجات الحيوانية. هذا ما يذكره القديس باسيليوس في ميمرة والملاحظ ان علم الانسان (anthropologie) يقر بان جمجة الانسان القديم كانت صغيرة لأن الانسان كان نباتيا. ومن الجيد ان نعرف بان الإنسان الذي يصوم يصبح دمه خفيفا ويصير عنده فقر دم وهو مهم ولا بد منه لتنشيط الروح وتصفية العقل والفكر. 



عملياً ألغت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الصوم، إنما في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية لا زال للصوم مكانته وأهميته كوسيلة فعالة ومفيدة للوصول إلى حالة روحية أفضل. ​


----------



## sparrow (19 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع بيتر
شكرا لتعبك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ++sameh++ (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*بيتر الموضوع أكتر من رائع بل ممتاز ، كل ده فى الصوم ، شكراً أخى الحبيب ، ولو ان الواحد قرأه متأخر فى نهاية الصوم بس الحمد لله استفدت كتير منك ، شكراً على تعبك .*


----------

